# Where to buy a vacation property in Spain?



## mieka (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello forum, 

We are a Canadian family looking to invest in an inexpensive property for vacations in Spain. Many Canadians still invest in Mexico but the drug violence there isn't enticing. We would prefer if there is a train station in the town and that it is within one hour of coast. Yes, that means we have a million options! The property cannot require major renovations. We put a low ball offer in to the bank foreclosure website in December but they turned us down. We have read that property values will continue to decrease in 2013. Eventually we would want to spend 6 months out of the year in Spain, escaping some of the grey weather but not necessarily the hockey season. I know foreigners are buying huge amounts of property in Spain right now and we would like to know what some of you suggest are (still) thriving towns or cities?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you considered the Canary Islands?


----------



## mieka (Aug 27, 2012)

Where would you suggest? That is something we would consider for sure.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Have you considered the Canary Islands?


Well now, each island is so different from the others, the islands that lie in the east of the archipelago are drier and more arid than the green westerly isles.
It is really your individual choice.

The island that I live, El Hierro, on has a small population of maybe 7,000 to 10,000 habitants, it is very remote without any large cities, but that is what suits us, we do not need theatres, art galleries, night clubs or discos, we like the unspoiled Canarian charm and culture.

When I first came here I was immediately attracted to the island of Gran Canaria and we still visit frequently, 45 minutes flight, we like the capital Las Palmas de G.C. where we can stock up on socks and tea bags, perhaps you should start there. However if the remoteness of El Hierro interests you, there is a link below of photographs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Girona is quite beautiful and from what I've seen it offers a different side to Spain in that it doesn't seem to be full of tourist flats.

I haven't fallen in love with Spain but I would investigate Girona further if I was to end up living here.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I think you might want to help us narrow the field by giving a few more "must haves" to aim for. How about starting with your Hospital / School / Airport requirements.... Do you drive or will you be relying on Public Transport.... A Small rural Village, or do you require a larger Town with Cinemas & theatres etc... ? Mountain views or Coastal etc... etc...


----------



## mieka (Aug 27, 2012)

We are quite open and flexible. Must haves are: Low crime. Good air quality. Sunny. No snow. Friendly people. A townhouse would be preferable. Good public transportation. We would not have a car and would prefer to get around by train, foot and bicycle.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mieka said:


> We are quite open and flexible. Must haves are: Low crime. Good air quality. Sunny. No snow. Friendly people. A townhouse would be preferable. Good public transportation. We would not have a car and would prefer to get around by train, foot and bicycle.


Here crime is almost unknown, we have probably the best air quality in Spain. Almost year round sunshine, no snow, the friendliest people on the archipelago. Public transport is there but not good, no trains, the hills are steep, cycling is not easy.

Oh yes, contrary to popular belief, we also have electricity and flush toilets


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mieka said:


> We are quite open and flexible. Must haves are: Low crime. Good air quality. Sunny. No snow. Friendly people. A townhouse would be preferable. Good public transportation. We would not have a car and would prefer to get around by train, foot and bicycle.


Look at Gran Canaria, the weather is 24/7, no winter as you still get on the Spanish Mainland. Because of the near idyllic climate property is more expensive but if you want to be able to visit anytime of the year it has to be the Canary Islands.

The island has a different tax system so fuel is cheap = cheaper taxis, pretty good bus service in clean modern buses, clean air, great beaches in the South, low cost of living overall compared to Canada. If you smoke and drink you'll be paradise as both are very cheap. Eating out and you have a great range, Spanish of course but also Greek, Indian, Chinese, Italian.... KFC and big macs, its up to you. I'm back out there on the 28th for a month


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

What size property are you looking for (how many bedrooms)? 

What is your budget?


----------



## gomezreger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, just happened to see this post and it suits us perfectly. We are considering the Canaries. How are property prices there? I would assume it would be more expensive than in the mainland, right?
Thanks.



Hepa said:


> Here crime is almost unknown, we have probably the best air quality in Spain. Almost year round sunshine, no snow, the friendliest people on the archipelago. Public transport is there but not good, no trains, the hills are steep, cycling is not easy.
> 
> Oh yes, contrary to popular belief, we also have electricity and flush toilets


----------

